

Re: Craig Newmark - Principled Jerk - jumpbug
http://www.techjunkie.com/re-craig-newmark-principled-jerk/

======
testing12341234
Ad Hominem attack follows:

It is amusing to hear someone say "It’s kind of nice to see a site without
tweet this, share this, connect to facebook, etc all over the place." when
that same person has LinksAlpha, Google+, Twitter, and Facebook links above
and below every post.

~~~
azat_co
Hehe, I've also noticed this. I find it convenient to have share this, connect
to FB, etc. it's called innovation for reason. It make people click and type
less.

------
kenmck
Some people seem to think that they're entitled to hitch a ride on the huge
network effect craigslist has acquired through years of patient effort. The
folks are shocked,shocked that craigslist isn't thrilled to let them do so.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Well there does seem to be a sort of a "tragedy of the commons" effect at play
here. CL is sitting on a natural monopoly, and not only doesn't seem to quite
know what do with it, but let's face it, has also become something of a
slumlord (in certain segments).

So people feel understandably cheesed and disappointed. But to say that they
feel "entitled" to the spoils of another entrepreneur is a bit of a stretch.

